# G Body Frame Wrap



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Whats up all LILers here some work on putting in, its my homeboys g-body frame. All work is being done for free (hes paying for material though). Ill give details about the car its going on later. Oh please excuse my lil wooden work shack its a pig stye*, I work 10 hours a day then go home and work on the frame for 2-3 hours a day so i dont really have any time to clean. Be on the look out central FL in late 2006.

Here a couple pic off my camera phone.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Some off a disposable camera.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

damn nice clean welds . looks good homie!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam central florida....we doin the dam thing this year.... :biggrin: clean work


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Thats all for now till i get me a digital camera. Ill be getting it this week.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Here a quick peek of the rear suspension.










Heres a pic of my lil ass welding a down hand with one hand didnt know my boy took this pic till i got the pictures developed.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

The frame features a split belly, custom top control arm ears and a high lift in the rear.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice work homie :0


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Clean work.... Way to rep. cent florida...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Great work...
I wish I could get some work done on mine but I gotta buy a couple more things first. I really like everything except the rear suspension... I like a good amount of lift but damn.... is that even going to be able to have a bumper? Def. great work tho... puttin it down for the Fla.

Rob


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 11 2006, 07:01 PM~5412631
> *Here a quick peek of the rear suspension.
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback, ill be posting more pics soon.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@May 11 2006, 09:52 PM~5413182
> *Great work...
> I wish I could get some work done on mine but I gotta buy a couple more things first. I really like everything except the rear suspension... I like a good amount of lift but damn.... is that even going to be able to have a bumper? Def. great work tho...  puttin it down for the Fla.
> 
> ...



Well the reason why its so high in that back is cuz the frames is for a hopper.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

A good pic of some of the welds.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

clean work. i love to see work done in the backyard in a shack. thats the best way to do it!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 12 2006, 05:31 PM~5418181
> *A good pic of some of the welds.
> 
> 
> ...


how do you learn to weld so good


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

i have seen some clean ass welds in my time even laid some clean ass welds but damm thats some pretty beads


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 12 2006, 06:42 PM~5418240
> *how do you learn to weld so good
> 
> *



Been doin it for about 4 years now. Alot of welders weld for the money but to tell you the truth i weld because i enjoy it and i try to be the best welder I can be. I love to see the veteran welders at work (always have new people coming in) see my welds and theyre stunned to see a young cat like me showem up :biggrin:. Alot is a habbit because at work we can only make nice welds. We weld on drill mast for Drill Tech very high quality work and very tight tolorance fitting on those damn things.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

great work bro,hook me up with those 2ton coils laying on the ground,lol :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Those are 3 tons homie :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn nice work homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 12 2006, 08:41 PM~5418648
> *Those are 3 tons homie :biggrin:
> *



ahh i was thinking that but wasnt too sure,i was thinking either there the showtime barney 2 tons,or the pro hopper mach 3 coils....them are bad azz coils though i got them up front


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

im working on a frame also,all i need is more of the belly done and some of the front i wasnt to sure where to end,is this where your ending on yours?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

NICE WORK ! WHAT KIND OF WELDER YOU GUYS USING


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

VERY NICE!!!! TO EVERY BODY OUT THERE......MY DOG THE REAL DEAL ...HE DID MY CUTLASS FRAME....GREAT WORK NENE!


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy4DatAZZ (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 12 2006, 07:31 PM~5418181
> *A good pic of some of the welds.
> 
> 
> ...


A very nice uniform weld.... Very impressive.... You have a true gift... I never brag on my work or anyone elses unless it is jaw dropping good.... This is one of those times ... you have my respect...That is very good my friend


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 13 2006, 12:38 PM~5421153
> *NICE WORK ! WHAT KIND OF WELDER YOU GUYS USING
> *



If i'm not mistaken he has a millermatic 210 welder (but maybe a 251). It's not the machine that is the reason for the welds. Apparently this dude loves what he is doing and said he tries to be the best.

Rob


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

that car is looken good hope to see it soon.AND THAT WELD IS THE BEST WELD I HAVE EVER SEEN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

so this is how to make the bridge, how big are the holes? and how big do you cut the holes throught the trunk? are they the same size??? oh yeah, and are those welds done with a mig.....thats what it looks like (good job on them!) thanks


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@May 13 2006, 02:41 AM~5419721
> *im working on a frame also,all i need is more of the belly done and some of the front i wasnt to sure where to end,is this where your ending on yours?
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 13 2006, 12:38 PM~5421153
> *NICE WORK ! WHAT KIND OF WELDER YOU GUYS USING
> *



Thanks alot homie. Its a Miller Millermatic 210.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Once again thanks everyone for the positive feed back.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 13 2006, 10:29 PM~5423873
> *VERY NICE!!!! TO EVERY BODY OUT THERE......MY DOG THE REAL DEAL ...HE DID MY CUTLASS FRAME....GREAT WORK NENE!
> *



JP? Whats up homie when am i gonna see the cut?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj_destiny_@May 14 2006, 11:41 AM~5426273
> *so this is how to make the bridge, how big are the holes? and how big do you cut the holes throught the trunk? are they the same size??? oh yeah, and are those welds done with a mig.....thats what it looks like (good job on them!) thanks
> 
> *



The hole 3-1/4" wide (telescopic cylinders). Yes the welds where done with a mig.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Heres two more.










Another peek at the rear at a different angle.


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@May 14 2006, 08:50 PM~5428992
> *LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Whats up herm (and Jerry) how have yall been, missing ya out here at the picnic. Hope to see u soon. Hope to have this car out soon aswell.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 14 2006, 11:21 AM~5426948
> *JP?  Whats up homie when am i gonna see the cut?
> *


SOON....GOT SOME PARTS AT THE BODY SHOP ALREADY...GONNA CANDY THE FRAME SOON! :biggrin:HOPING TO HAVE THE ROLLIN FRAME READY FOR THE BODY REAL SOON!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

N I C E W O R K ! ! !


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Is it me or you using stainless wire? Are you using argon/co2 (argosheild) gas?


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

nice welds!!!! almost too nice to mold.


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 14 2006, 08:15 PM~5429109
> *Whats up herm (and Jerry) how have yall been, missing ya out here at the picnic.  Hope to see u soon.  Hope to have this car out soon aswell.
> *


CAR HAS BEEN PUT IN FOR A LITTLE OVER HAUL ILL SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE SOON JUST BEEN REAL BUSY. PM ME WHEN U GUYS GOT SOMETHING GOING ON


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 15 2006, 12:05 AM~5429965
> *Is it me or you using stainless wire? Are you using argon/co2 (argosheild) gas?
> *



Mild steel wire im spray arc welding  Most has been short arced though


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 15 2006, 04:21 AM~5430987
> *nice welds!!!!  almost too nice to mold.
> *



I wont be smoothing this frame out.


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@May 14 2006, 07:49 AM~5426089
> *that car is looken good hope to see it soon.AND THAT WELD IS THE BEST WELD I HAVE EVER SEEN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


I second that........that frame is awesome!!!!! You've come a long way homie, keep it up.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man them welds would make my old man proud hes that good too but has been doing it for 28 years, you and him should team up! LOL!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@May 15 2006, 10:05 PM~5434768
> *I second that........that frame is awesome!!!!! You've come a long way homie, keep it up.
> *



Thanks homie, whats up with you..anything up your sleeve?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

you got some more pics of that rear end set up your doin?

good work i like the quality :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

I got alot more work to do, so keep your eyes peeled. Firme Estilo still has more commin.


Big Body frame waiting for its turn.



















79 Lac Frame also waiting.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 18 2006, 12:22 AM~5448546
> *you got some more pics of that rear end set up your doin?
> 
> good work i like the quality  :biggrin:
> *



Sorry homie, done took it apart, frames going out to powder coater.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WOW...pretty impessive welds..good luck on the rest of the build . :thumbsup:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

damn. thats some nice ass work and those are the best welds ive ever seen. makes my welds look like shit and i always get compliments on mine looking good.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 14 2006, 08:25 PM~5429143
> *SOON....GOT SOME PARTS AT THE BODY SHOP ALREADY...GONNA CANDY THE FRAME SOON! :biggrin:HOPING TO HAVE THE ROLLIN FRAME READY FOR THE BODY REAL SOON!
> *



STOP FUCKIN LYING!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 19 2006, 03:07 PM~5458185
> *STOP FUCKIN LYING!!!! :0  :0
> *



hahahahahahahahahah LMAO


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Heres a couple more pics. Oh and i cleaned up a lil.





































Heres underneath the bridge*


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Really good work man :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

the underside of the bridge, i've never seen that done before.... is that just to strengthen the mounts for the chains???? looks fukin beautiful...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@May 20 2006, 04:23 PM~5463951
> *the underside of the bridge, i've never seen that done before.... is that just to strengthen the mounts for the chains???? looks fukin beautiful...
> *



The tubing is only acting as strong backs so that the bridge dont break, bend etc.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 12 2006, 07:31 PM~5418181
> *A good pic of some of the welds.
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta uffin:


----------



## Dr. Hop-a-lot (Mar 19, 2006)

DAMN THATS NICE! WHAT KIND OF WELDER DID YOU USE ? THATS A CLEAN ASS FRAME ! GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD!


----------



## BetoB. (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice welds man! i do some welding myself and also have a millermatic 210. those are damn good welders. i've always stitch welded cause i think it looks cleaner, but those look like continous welds if i'm not mistaken? do you back-weld or forward-weld? either way, they look good. nice frame wrap! also just curious, thats a pretty radical rear suspension, are you gonna end up havin to get a telescoping driveshaft?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BetoB._@May 21 2006, 12:14 PM~5467253
> *:biggrin: Nice welds man!  i do some welding myself and also have a millermatic 210.  those are damn good welders.  i've always stitch welded cause i think it looks cleaner, but those look like continous welds if i'm not mistaken?  do you back-weld or forward-weld?  either way, they look good.  nice frame wrap!  also just curious, thats a pretty radical rear suspension, are you gonna end up havin to get a telescoping driveshaft?
> *



What do you mean by forward/backward weld? Yes itll have a telescoping driveshaft.


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 12 2006, 06:11 PM~5418374
> *Been doin it for about 4 years now.  Alot of welders weld for the money but to tell you the truth i weld because i enjoy it and i try to be the best welder I can be.  I love to see the veteran welders at work (always have new people coming in) see my welds and theyre stunned to see a young cat like me showem up  :biggrin:.  Alot is a habbit because at work we can only make nice welds.  We weld on drill mast for Drill Tech very high quality work and very tight tolorance fitting on those damn things.
> *


im just curious what linda welding equipment do you use?


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@May 21 2006, 04:17 PM~5468771
> *im just curious what linda welding equipment do you use?
> *


oops nm i spoke too soon...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Hop-a-lot_@May 21 2006, 10:47 AM~5466922
> *DAMN THATS NICE! WHAT KIND OF WELDER DID YOU USE ? THATS A CLEAN ASS FRAME ! GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

I GOT MONEY FOR MATEIRIALS HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 24 2006, 08:19 PM~5489865
> *I GOT MONEY FOR MATEIRIALS  HOMIE.. :biggrin:
> *


Bring the frame.



































lol.


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@May 25 2006, 03:45 PM~5495512
> *  :biggrin:
> *


  :angry: :0 THATS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

ttt on very clean work


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 22 2006, 12:04 AM~5468706
> *What do you mean by forward/backward weld?  Yes itll have a telescoping driveshaft.
> *



he means do you push or pull the weld...........


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Always push hard wire (when possible).


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Out to the powder coater she goes now to concentrate on the suspension parts.


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

why push over pull.. im sure this is just how you learned and how u have done it for years.. but if theres a reason let me know
... i pull because i can see the weld i have laid better if my hand isnt in the way.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jun 5 2006, 09:22 PM~5557484
> *why push over pull.. im sure this is just how you learned and how u have done it for years.. but if theres a reason let me know
> ... i pull because i can see the weld i have laid better if my hand isnt in the way.
> *


Lol. U push on you left side (if your right handed) pushing away from yourself. U see the puddle perfectly. I push because the bead always looks better. Plus u dont concentrate to much heat (helps on thin material too) at the puddle distorting it. But theres more to it than just pushing the weld.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M.IV.L SPO Thang (Jun 5, 2006)

i need to do that to my MC this winter, wut size metal?

looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.IV.L SPO Thang_@Jun 6 2006, 04:03 AM~5559709
> *i need to do that to my MC this winter, wut size metal?
> 
> looks good! :biggrin:
> *


3/16" to 1/4"


----------



## Color Coated Cutty (Mar 7, 2006)

That shit look's good cuz real good, just got my self a welder lil 1 tryin to crawl B-4 I walk.


----------



## HOMESTEAD HYDROZ (Jun 7, 2006)

Excellent work hommie! Im an experienced welder myself by trade "Pearl harbor" hawaii - I know bout tolerance and x-ray quality w/unbreakable habbits - :cheesy: and I know good work when I see it - I know lots of welders w/ 20+ years that cant hold a candle to your work! keep it up! MAD PROPS! :cheesy:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMESTEAD HYDROZ_@Jun 7 2006, 01:53 PM~5567649
> *Excellent work hommie! Im an experienced welder myself by trade "Pearl harbor" hawaii - I know bout tolerance and x-ray quality w/unbreakable habbits -  :cheesy: and I know good work when I see it - I know lots of welders w/ 20+ years that cant hold a candle to your work! keep it up! MAD PROPS! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks alot homie you about made me cry. :tears: lol.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Been putting in some work on the top control arms. I didnt get down on them like the frame because im a rush to get them done plus i dont have to much time after work (been putting in some mad o.t.). Heres a couple of pics though. The arms are not done they are in their fist phase still gotta prep, trim more and smooth them out.


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

Damn good. Looks like a "row of nickles"


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

you do good work bro, i run a welding fab shop i know how hard it is to find good welders, :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

You do nice work man, much props.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 19 2006, 12:07 PM~5458185
> *STOP FUCKIN LYING!!!! :0  :0
> *


at least i got it goin *****....tighten up! :twak:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 11 2006, 02:50 PM~5589462
> *at least i got it goin *****....tighten up! :twak:
> *


NO BITCH.... :nono: :nono: 




































YEAH YOU GOT IT GOIN ALRIGHT.....FARTHER AND FARTHER FROM YOUR HOUSE..AND STILL NOTHINS BEEN DONE TO IT.. :tears: :tears:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

I TOOK WELDING IN SCHOOL AND WON SOME AWARDS FOR MY WELDING,BUT TO BE HONEST THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN ASS WELDS :thumbsup: YOU COULD THROW AWAY YOUR GRINDER ON THIS PROJECT


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 13 2006, 01:29 PM~5601416
> *NO BITCH.... :nono:  :nono:
> YEAH YOU GOT IT GOIN ALRIGHT.....FARTHER AND FARTHER FROM YOUR HOUSE..AND STILL NOTHINS BEEN DONE TO IT.. :tears:  :tears:
> *


Que tienen bueyes????


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

TOO MUCH HOSTILITY ON THIS TOPIC BY IN YA MOUF...

HE TALKS ABOUT TALKIN SHIT ON MY TOPIC AND HE TALKS SHIT ON THIS ONE.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

damn dood thats just funny lookin at all the crap piled under the frame. work looks firme though


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

MAN!!!! U WELD LIKE A MACHINE


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Yah nice work homie. I'm a welder too and know talent when I see it :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:thumbsup: CANT LET MT BOYS TOPIC DIE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 14 2006, 01:51 PM~5607358
> *TOO MUCH HOSTILITY ON THIS TOPIC BY  IN YA MOUF...
> 
> HE TALKS ABOUT TALKIN SHIT ON MY TOPIC AND HE TALKS SHIT ON THIS ONE.
> *


hostility?....mister "STOP FUCKIN LYIN!"....."AND FARTHER THAN MY HOUSE?"
i wonder who will get done first?.......hatin ass *****! :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 19 2006, 06:57 PM~5634319
> *hostility?....mister "STOP FUCKIN LYIN!"....."AND FARTHER THAN  MY HOUSE?"
> i wonder who will get done first?.......hatin ass *****! :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID ON THE OTHER TOPIC MISTER SENSITIVE..OH AND ME :wave:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

Nice work. :thumbsup: How much would a frame wrap like that cost?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 19 2006, 08:40 PM~5634530
> *Nice work. :thumbsup:   How much would a frame wrap like that cost?
> *


$800
















































J/k about 1500


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

looking real good homie!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 19 2006, 06:20 PM~5634722
> *$800
> J/k about 1500
> *


i was about to say.......you bastard!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn how did i miss this topic.... :uh: You guys are putting it down for real. I need to learn how to weld like that. Im a professonal grinder but not the greatest welder..  Your mounts on your frame look like our hopper frame. Damn good work and i cant wait to see it on the streets swangin....


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

looks very good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but I see you will running into many problems with that bad ass frame


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

problems? :dunno:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jun 20 2006, 08:26 PM~5641298
> *looks very good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> but I see you will running into many problems with that bad ass frame
> *



I dont think so. I know more than wut you think  .


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 19 2006, 09:55 PM~5634870
> *Damn how did i miss this topic.... :uh:  You guys are putting it down for real. I need to learn how to weld like that. Im a professonal grinder but not the greatest welder..   Your mounts on your frame look like our hopper frame. Damn good work and i cant wait to see it on the streets swangin....
> *



Thanks Homie but i havent seen yalls frame.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I just brought our old hopper build up back to the top in post your rides...Check it out. It dont look like that anymore because i am reinforcing it more but you can see how we did our trailing arm mounts....How much did you split the belly?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jun 20 2006, 07:26 PM~5641298
> *looks very good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> but I see you will running into many problems with that bad ass frame
> *


i think he thought of everything before he built it..no offense


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 21 2006, 01:03 PM~5645897
> *i think he thought of everything before he built it..no offense
> *


How many split bellys has he done? Ive never done one so i wouldnt know what problems you would run into other than having it split to much...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 21 2006, 02:03 PM~5645897
> *i think he thought of everything before he built it..no offense
> *



LIKE I SAID.... VERY GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'VE THOUGHT I COVERED ALL BASSIS IN MODIF A FRAME IN THE PAST... 

ONE OF YOUR PROBLEMS WILL BE DROPING THE BODY ON THE NICE SPLIT BELLY FRAME.. AND BOLTING THE FRONT MOUNTS ..HELL IT LOOKS LIKE YOU SPLIT THAT BELLY BETWEEN .5 TO 1'' ARE YOU SURE YOUR FRAME WILL NOT GET PINCHED!!! NOT LETTING THE BODY DROP IN ITS PLACE.???? NO OFFENSE IS GIVEN OR TAKEN... ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

fuck i gots to get a welder and practice more man. i now have a weld to aspire too. lol. that Pinche car is gonna hop nicely . Great job man. _Chris

I think nene will have a car to be worried about now. lol to bad its on the other side of the US lol.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

seen that bitch at the powdercoater when i dropped my shit off.....looks REAL GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## caliswangin916 (Aug 18, 2003)

GREAT WELD!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jun 21 2006, 05:55 PM~5646545
> *LIKE I SAID....  VERY GOOD WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I'VE THOUGHT I COVERED ALL BASSIS IN MODIF A FRAME IN THE PAST...
> 
> ONE OF YOUR PROBLEMS WILL BE DROPING THE BODY ON THE NICE SPLIT BELLY FRAME..  AND  BOLTING THE FRONT MOUNTS ..HELL  IT LOOKS LIKE YOU SPLIT THAT BELLY BETWEEN  .5 TO 1''    ARE YOU  SURE YOUR FRAME WILL NOT GET PINCHED!!! NOT LETTING THE BODY DROP IN ITS PLACE.????  NO OFFENSE IS GIVEN OR TAKEN...  ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin:
> *



Those are just minor problems that you run in with an ordinary wraped frame (droping body down on frame, realigning things etc) plus ive got good people backing me up. Its been spit 3/4" the other way around thats one reason why its all good. The frame was braced up well when belly was split.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 21 2006, 06:41 PM~5646684
> *seen that bitch at the powdercoater when i dropped my shit off.....looks REAL GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *



What where u doing there huh huh? :scrutinize: Nah j/k I heard about another g body framed being dropped of there aswell  sounds good.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 21 2006, 07:55 PM~5647484
> *What where u doing there huh huh?  :scrutinize:  Nah j/k I heard about another g body framed being dropped of there aswell    sounds good.
> *


i was spyin on you bitch!!!!!....i told that ***** i'd give him a G for it and say he melted the frame in the oven......he actually paused for a moment! :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

if that happened to me man i would frigin flip. 
"Wait who did what to my mothah fuckin frame. bitch i just put in hellah hours friggin reinforcing that bitch lol"" then i'd have to smoke some buds or something before i killed somebody lol. _Chris


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 21 2006, 08:53 PM~5647469
> *Those are just minor problems that you run in with an ordinary wraped frame (droping body down on frame, realigning things etc) plus ive got good people backing me up.  Its been spit 3/4" the other way around thats one reason why its all good.  The frame was braced up well when belly was split.
> *


 :thumbsup: cool.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

hope to see it ready for 06


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 21 2006, 09:55 PM~5647484
> *What where u doing there huh huh?  :scrutinize:  Nah j/k I heard about another g body framed being dropped of there aswell    sounds good.
> *


 i was gonna pay him a grand to say he lost it :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Jun 22 2006, 05:07 PM~5651994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i need to be carefully, ****** trying 2 deebo my frame :machinegun: lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

tryin?.....***** its in my back yard already!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 22 2006, 08:18 PM~5652941
> *tryin?.....***** its in my back yard already!
> *


:machinegun: :twak: :guns:







:nono: :tongue:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

hater! :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 22 2006, 09:08 PM~5653427
> *hater! :biggrin:
> *


I'm sayin.. :biggrin:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

wuz up wit the chicken buey??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :dunno:  :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

the chicken's alright ***** leave it alone! :angry: :machinegun:  :guns: :scrutinize: :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 11 2006, 05:51 PM~5412592
> *Whats up all LILers here some work on putting in, its my homeboys g-body frame. All work is being done for free (hes paying for material though).  Ill give details about the car its going on later.  Oh please excuse my lil wooden work shack its a pig stye*, I work 10 hours a day then go home and work on the frame for 2-3 hours a day so i dont really have any time to clean.  Be on the look out central FL in late 2006.
> 
> Here a couple pic off my camera phone.
> ...


 :tears: its so beautiful.... damn homie please dont mold that frame u gotta show off them awsome welds :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

trust me homie.....he's not! :biggrin:


----------



## Give Me Ed (May 25, 2006)

TTMFT THIS SHIT HAS TO BE SHOWED OFF


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your positive feedback makes a nikku feel good :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 24 2006, 01:31 PM~5662144
> *Thanks everyone for your positive feedback makes a nikku feel good  :biggrin:
> *


so do feel better than world peace???or so good you wanna cry? :tears:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 24 2006, 05:54 PM~5662439
> *so do feel better than world peace???or so good you wanna cry? :tears:
> *



im gonna cry :tears:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Ill post more later


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Bad Ass Homie!!!!
Love the color too :thumbsup: 
How long did it take you to wrap that frame?
And why did you make new upper A-arm mounts?
I have a idea but I don't know if thats why you did it :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jun 24 2006, 06:34 PM~5662566
> *Bad Ass Homie!!!!
> Love the color too  :thumbsup:
> How long did it take you to wrap that frame?
> ...



Took me about 4 months (i work 10 hours a day at my job and come home and worked on it 2-3 hrs a day)

I made new upper mounts so that i could run one solid plate (and another round plate) over the spring pocket plus the new ears are gonna be way stronger than the stock 1s oh and they have a total of 3 pases of welds on each ear.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 24 2006, 05:30 PM~5662546
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ...DONT GET JACKED ON THE WAY :ugh: WHAT ROUTE YOU TAKIN HOME :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

already made it home. :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 24 2006, 07:03 PM~5662965
> *already made it home.  :biggrin:
> *


ABORT MISSION THEN


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 24 2006, 08:04 PM~5662969
> *ABORT MISSION THEN
> *


lol


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 24 2006, 08:04 PM~5662969
> *ABORT MISSION THEN
> *



We where ridin like the president a gang of ****** behind us and in front of us packing heat. :tongue:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 24 2006, 07:06 PM~5662979
> *We where ridin like the president a gang of ****** behind us and in front of us packing heat.  :tongue:
> *


 TAKE IT BACK AND GIVE US A TRY  WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 24 2006, 03:26 PM~5662535
> *im gonna cry  :tears:
> *


you gonna squirt some tears.......when i take that frame! :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

frame looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 24 2006, 05:06 PM~5662979
> *We where ridin like the president a gang of ****** behind us and in front of us PACKING HEAT  :tongue:
> *


.packin heat?.....you savin it for later?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

DAMN J.P WE GONNA HAVE TO GET THE ALL BLACK SHIRTS ,PANTS AND MASKS OUT OF THE CLOSET TONIGHT


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

*****...im already wearin my shit.......waitin for the sun to go down!
i got my look out to!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 24 2006, 07:20 PM~5663030
> ******...im already wearin my shit.......waitin for the sun to go down!
> i got my look out to!
> 
> ...



WE GONNA CRUISE BY THERE PICNIC TOMORROW WITH A FRAME ON THE TRAILOR :cheesy:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

shit ima throw the frame on top of the explorer!......but ima spray paint it black so they wont recognize it!.....im pretty sure EVERYBODY welds like that .....they wont know its theirs!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

what hoppers yall guys got single or dbl


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Jun 25 2006, 03:46 PM~5666007
> *what hoppers yall guys got single or dbl
> *



Regal- single gate street hopper. Its been shut down though. This is not gas hopping.









Fleetwood single street hopper









Clean setup too


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 24 2006, 07:27 PM~5663066
> *shit ima throw the frame on top of the explorer!......but ima spray paint it black so they wont recognize it!.....im pretty sure EVERYBODY welds like that .....they wont know its theirs!
> *


zwhat r u guys HARD cause u got black outfits...build ur own frame


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

frame looks great


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jun 25 2006, 05:57 PM~5666583
> *frame looks great
> *


4 SURE


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Jun 25 2006, 03:43 PM~5666540
> *zwhat r u guys HARD cause u got black outfits...build ur own frame
> *


***** dont even come on this shit tryin to tell me what the hell i should do!........since you dont us....let me elaborate!......94fleetwoodswangin built MY frame.....we are all homies!....so dont be sayin shit cause we bullshit with each other!.....and yes *****.....WE ARE HARD!  :banghead:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Jun 25 2006, 06:43 PM~5666540
> *zwhat r u guys HARD cause u got black outfits...build ur own frame
> *


R U being serious because all of us are homeboys. :dunno:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

ok HARDASS didnt know u was boys fucker...simple mistake :burn: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :dunno: :guns: :scrutinize: :barf: :guns: :ugh: :twak:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Jun 25 2006, 09:11 PM~5667052
> *ok HARDASS didnt know u was boys fucker...simple mistake :burn:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :dunno:  :guns:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :guns:  :ugh:  :twak:
> *



Nobody is trying to be hard ass, i think you need to cool out homie. I understand it was a mistake.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Jun 25 2006, 06:11 PM~5667052
> *ok HARDASS didnt know u was boys fucker...simple mistake :burn:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :dunno:  :guns:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :guns:  :ugh:  :twak:
> *


so then dont make assumption.....DUMBASS!....whats up with this ***** nene? :dunno:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 25 2006, 09:16 PM~5667070
> *so then dont make assumption.....DUMBASS!....whats up with this ***** nene? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

where the dumbasses at?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 25 2006, 09:19 PM~5667083
> *where the dumbasses at?
> 
> 
> ...


lol your mean dog


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

nah the hell with that.....***** dont know us...... :twak:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

tru tru :twak: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

goin to war!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 25 2006, 06:34 PM~5667138
> *goin to war!
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Damn gangster....lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 26 2006, 08:58 AM~5669722
> *Damn gangster....lol
> *


DAMN RIGHT! :angry: ...........LOL


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

Damn I was asleep....... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: Oh sh*t I almost got the chicken :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Jun 26 2006, 01:44 PM~5671195
> *Damn I was asleep....... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: Oh sh*t I almost got the chicken :0  :biggrin:
> *


nah *****......he seen it comin!


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

first of all i aint black so quick callin me *****,second of all drop it it was a honest mistake :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U GUYS R FUNNY nice frame though


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

who gets offended by us call him a *****? :dunno:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 26 2006, 08:55 PM~5672833
> *who gets offended by us call him a *****? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

Not I................. :biggrin: nah man we just goofin around with ya...we tend to get carried away :biggrin: its all good dont take any offense ITS HOW WE DO IT  we cool with these guys but that chicken is another story......that motherfu*ker is up to somethin' :scrutinize:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Jun 26 2006, 06:19 PM~5672947
> *Not I................. :biggrin: nah man we just goofin around with ya...we tend to get carried away :biggrin: its all good dont take any offense ITS HOW WE DO IT  we cool with these guys but that chicken is another story......that motherfu*ker is up to somethin' :scrutinize:
> *


oh *****..................oh *****.....dont get me started....








whats that i see?.......someone clickin the CARS link?..... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :around: :around:    :angry:   :cheesy: :biggrin: shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh homie no one knows about that


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

ur HARD ***** THERE SINCE U LIKE IT SO MUCH ***** it dont affend me *****,nukka fukka


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:dunno: :around: :scrutinize: 
what?


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Jun 26 2006, 08:42 PM~5673076
> *ur HARD *****..... THERE SINCE U LIKE IT SO MUCH *****...... it dont affend me...... *****,nukka fukka
> *


there can u understand now


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

but anyways nice frame..cool ur all boys :biggrin: peace out


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:twak: :wave:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :buttkick: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: .......................................................... :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: ......................................................................... :angel: :angel: :angel: :wave:


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 24 2006, 04:30 PM~5662546
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like u didnt wrap the back body mounts did u??
did u cut the holes for the body mounts the same as the frame holes or make them big enough for the mount to fit inside of the new metal?


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

WHEN IS THE CLOSEST DATE FOR ANY HOPPING GOIN DOWN OR ANY TYPE OF LOWRIDER ACTION .


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

I'M STILL TRYIN TO TAKE THE FRAME...PLAN "C'' HAS TO WORK.. :uh:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 27 2006, 03:33 PM~5678377
> *I'M STILL TRYIN TO TAKE THE FRAME...PLAN "C'' HAS TO WORK.. :uh:
> *


Operation Cocho? :dunno:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northwestG+Jun 27 2006, 02:53 AM~5674605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey watch you mouf ***** im a damn cocho :machinegun:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

my bad *****.....still cant seem to get it to work.....we'll gettem up....oh and by the way.....ENGAGE OPERATION COCHO!!!!!! BROWN TEAM GO!! BROWN TEAM GO!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 27 2006, 08:41 PM~5679019
> *my bad *****.....still cant seem to get it to work.....we'll gettem up....oh and by the way.....ENGAGE OPERATION COCHO!!!!!!  BROWN TEAM GO!! BROWN TEAM GO!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Send them pics to my cell phone


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

thats the problem.....i cant send them shits....my shit is actin up....


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 27 2006, 08:45 PM~5679036
> *thats the problem.....i cant send them shits....my shit is actin up....
> *


VERIZON :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

NEXTEL :thumbsdown: :machinegun:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Ok I know weve been getting alittle of the subject but time to bring it back here are the arms in their second phase still have more work. Almost ready Ruben.

Dont mind the circles theyre there to let me know i need to clean that area

















Damnit I need a digicam! gonna pick one up this weekend  :banghead:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 27 2006, 07:59 PM~5679116
> *Ok I know weve been getting alittle of the subject but time to bring it back here are the arms in their second phase still have more work. Almost ready Ruben.
> 
> Dont mind the circles theyre there to let me know i need to clean that area
> ...



CALL US UP. :: WE PHOTOGRAPHERS :biggrin: NOT SPIES :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wave: QUE PANSAS


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

well get your asses over manana


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

i'll remember NOT to take pics with my phone...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 27 2006, 08:32 PM~5679250
> *well get your asses over manana
> *


WHAT TIME NICCA :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 27 2006, 09:37 PM~5679270
> *WHAT TIME NICCA :biggrin:
> *



Give me a call after 530

Damn that ***** got busted lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> Made them big enough for the mounts to fit inside.
> 
> does that leave enough room for the body to fit ontop of the frame... no clearance issues??
> 
> ...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 27 2006, 07:24 PM~5679203
> *CALL US UP. ::  WE PHOTOGRAPHERS :biggrin:  NOT SPIES :biggrin:
> *


did you extend them? :scrutinize:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> > Made them big enough for the mounts to fit inside.
> >
> > does that leave enough room for the body to fit ontop of the frame... no clearance issues??
> > did u wrap the back mounts too??
> ...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

The damn photographers didnt show up i had one arm 100% done. :twak:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :angel: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2006, 04:56 PM~5684888
> *The damn photographers didnt show up i had one arm 100% done.  :twak:
> *


hey ***** they showed....ask tu jefita.....she said you had already dipped!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :angel: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
[/quote]
THATS FUCKED UP ISN'T *****!.......FUNNY.......BUT FUCKED UP!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 28 2006, 09:32 PM~5685269
> *hey ***** they showed....ask tu jefita.....she said you had already dipped!
> *


Late as hell :nono:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:dunno: like i said..."they"...... :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: you will still have the bold look to your new frame.... Although, I still think you should of mocked the frame with all the suspension comp and engine before the powder coating. BLVDs G frame will be back on the game as soon as the weather gives.... hopefully before the end of the year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2006, 08:40 PM~5685326
> *Late as hell :nono:
> *


***** dont know how to pick up the phone but got the camera ..so maybe tomorrow? :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 27 2006, 05:59 PM~5679116
> *Ok I know weve been getting alittle of the subject but time to bring it back here are the arms in their second phase still have more work. Almost ready Ruben.
> 
> Dont mind the circles theyre there to let me know i need to clean that area
> ...


:thumbsup: , take your time, im in no hurry


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jun 28 2006, 09:56 PM~5685372
> *:thumbsup:  you will still have the bold look to your new frame....  Although,  I still think you should of mocked the frame with all the suspension comp and engine before the powder coating.  BLVDs  G frame will be back on the game  as soon as the weather gives....  hopefully  before the end of the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



We did mock it up before we powder coated it. Except for the 1994 serpentined 350, but we got it under control.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

OYE COCHO ...WHERE DO I POST THE PICS FROM SUNDAY SO I CAN POST THEM TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 28 2006, 10:01 PM~5685411
> *OYE COCHO ...WHERE DO I POST THE PICS FROM SUNDAY SO I CAN POST THEM TOMORROW. :biggrin:
> *


In its own topic/post your rides i guess


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

yep...post your rides.... :biggrin: "homies puttin it down"


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jun 28 2006, 09:56 PM~5685372
> *:thumbsup:  you will still have the bold look to your new frame....  Although,  I still think you should of mocked the frame with all the suspension comp and engine before the powder coating.  BLVDs  G frame will be back on the game  as soon as the weather gives....  hopefully  before the end of the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What do you mean by "bold Look"?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 28 2006, 09:58 PM~5685383
> ****** dont know how to pick up the phone but got the camera ..so maybe tomorrow? :biggrin:
> *


My phone was dead sorry


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2006, 07:05 PM~5685435
> *My phone was dead sorry
> *


 :twak:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jun 28 2006, 06:56 PM~5685372
> *:thumbsup:  you will still have the bold look to your new frame....  Although,  I still think you should of mocked the frame with all the suspension comp and engine before the powder coating.  BLVDs  G frame will be back on the game  as soon as the weather gives....  hopefully  before the end of the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 28 2006, 10:23 PM~5685524
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2006, 07:40 PM~5685605
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 28 2006, 10:48 PM~5685660
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 28 2006, 07:48 PM~5685660
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2006, 08:04 PM~5685427
> *What do you mean by "bold Look"?
> *


"BOLD" KICK ASS HOMIE


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 28 2006, 08:38 PM~5685863
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin: JUS BEIN LIKE YOU GUYS


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

94Fleet you're the man...I'm loving those welds playa


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

sup nene took long to post these but here they are


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

some more....



















got more pics comin . :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

the trailin arms...





















GOTTA THROW THIS ONE IN FOUND A FEW OF THESE THROWN AROUND OSHA WOULDNT LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 30 2006, 09:21 AM~5693681
> *some more....
> 
> 
> ...


no extend?


----------



## 1-SlammedSilverado (Jun 18, 2006)

Sams Custom Hydraulics- ReinforcementsDamn man, that shit is gorgous, I dont think that I have seen a better reinforcment job period. I did realize how wavy the fron of that frame was ,. I saw the guy selling precut fillers on ebay and they looked wierd as hell,.......... 

*check all his reinforment plates here. including rear arches, crossmember, axle reinforcment, and a arms for Gbodys, he also has a Cadi/Caprice extended A arm set.*


----------



## 1-SlammedSilverado (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn I need a spell checker or to proof read my shit before I click enter,. also,. i dunno how the heck the link got at the top, o well...............


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> sup nene took long to post these but here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

nah ***** he cuts the metal with that shit :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jun 30 2006, 10:41 AM~5693726
> *no extend?
> *


No need to extend impala arms thats are going on a g-body plus the frames got a belly split.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> > sup nene took long to post these but here they are
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks Toxiconer and IN YA MOUF for taking and posting the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Are you using G-body spindles or do you have caprice spindles on it? Im just currious on how thats going to work out with Impala arms on it with a belly split being that putting impala arms on g-body spindles extends it out pretty far and now that you have a belly split its going to be even further. I used impala arms on my monte and they worked great but i didnt have a belly split...Those arms looks nice and clean though. Keep up the good work homie...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jun 30 2006, 10:04 PM~5696713
> *Are you using G-body spindles or do you have caprice spindles on it?  Im just currious on how thats going to work out with Impala arms on it with a belly split being that putting impala arms on g-body spindles extends it out pretty far and now that you have a belly split its going to be even further.  I used impala arms on my monte and they worked great but i didnt have a belly split...Those arms looks nice and clean though. Keep up the good work homie...
> *


Everything was mocked up before everything was done so we know it works


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 30 2006, 07:02 PM~5696709
> *Thanks Toxiconer and IN YA MOUF for taking and posting the pics.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: sorry bout blabbin the secret out.... :uh: :banghead:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 30 2006, 10:06 PM~5696727
> *Everything was mocked up before everything was done so we know it works
> *


Oh and like i said the split is the other way around so it isnt gonna get crazy w the extention.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Thats cool, i was just wondering how that was going to work out. How long do you think it will be before its on the streets? Im looking forward to seeing it in action. Maybe we will get ours done and go take a road trip down to Miami and have a hop off down south. Just got to hope those guys leave their guns at home though.... :uh:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

It should be out late this year but im not shure because im not the owner (money man) im just the guy building it. He says its on me for now until i get all the hydraulic/suspension done. Oh yeah we can go down there fo sho. Yeah i hope they can leave their guns at home too.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

It should be out late this year but im not shure because im not the owner (money man) im just the guy building it. He says its on me for now until i get all the hydraulic/suspension done. Oh yeah we can go down there fo sho. Yeah i hope they can leave their guns at home too.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 30 2006, 07:44 PM~5696833
> *It should be out late this year but im not shure because im not the owner (money man) im just the guy building it.  He says its on me for now until i get all the hydraulic/suspension done.  Oh yeah we can go down there fo sho.  Yeah i hope they can leave their guns at home too.
> *


Well hope your boy dont run out of money anytime soon. I want to see that ride out on the streets soon. What kind of car is it anyways?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 30 2006, 09:44 PM~5696833
> *It should be out late this year but im not shure because im not the owner (money man) im just the guy building it.  He says its on me for now until i get all the hydraulic/suspension done.  Oh yeah we can go down there fo sho.  Yeah i hope they can leave their guns at home too.
> *


double post nicca :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 30 2006, 09:02 PM~5696709
> *Thanks Toxiconer and IN YA MOUF for taking and posting the pics.  :thumbsup:
> *


PICTURES ARE COPYRITED SO IF YOU USE THEM ANY OTHER WAY I'LL SUE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 1 2006, 11:59 AM~5699322
> *PICTURES ARE COPYRITED SO IF YOU USE THEM ANY OTHER WAY I'LL SUE YOU :biggrin:
> *


DAMN RIGHT BITCH! :angry:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jun 30 2006, 08:41 AM~5693726
> *no extend?
> *


 :uh: 60s arms!!!!! hope it works :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

OTRA VES NENE... :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 1 2006, 05:40 PM~5700261
> *OTRA VES NENE... :0
> *


show up tonight at the hang out


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 1 2006, 05:12 PM~5700342
> *show up tonight at the hang out
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 1 2006, 07:12 PM~5700342
> *show up tonight at the hang out
> *


WHY??


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

ttt  
more pics nikku!!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Give me a couple dayz doggy.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

now!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

I dont think ill be having any more pics anytime soon cuz the cars pretty much out of my hands now, both uppers are done and the lowers ill be getting started on them monday and that will be the last of it. But i do have a new frame (my frame actualy to my fleetwood :uh: ) that ima be working on. Ill make another topic on it when i get alittle further on it but ill give you some beginner pics.

Just got in the door









:scrutinize:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 8 2006, 08:08 AM~5736097
> *I dont think ill be having any more pics anytime soon cuz the cars pretty much out of my hands now, both uppers are done and the lower ill be getting started on them monday and tha will be the last of it.  But i do have a new frame (my frame actualy to my fleetwood  :uh: ) that ima be working on.  Ill make another topic on it when i get alittle further on it but i give you some begginer pics.
> 
> Just got in the door
> ...


looks liek a fat chick sat on your cross member :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

do i smell a split belly? :scrutinize:


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

How much is the belly split?


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 8 2006, 04:19 PM~5738102
> *do i smell a split belly? :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: what does it smell like?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Jul 9 2006, 10:31 AM~5741070
> *:scrutinize: what does it smell like?
> *


arroz y frijoles..... :scrutinize:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 9 2006, 01:42 PM~5741404
> *arroz y frijoles..... :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

thats right bitch!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

:uh: I know im bringing this way back from the dead but wanted to give you guys an updated of the frames condition. Heres the link -  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=277414&st=640


----------

